# Needing Tire Suggestions



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I absolutely love my Continientals! They cost quite a bit more, but the ride is superior and quiet. I have the Control Contact Tour A/S Plus.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

I like the control contact all seasons myself. I have had them on several cars now. My most recent set I got over 60,000 miles on the set. The Extreme Contact DWS are good tires as well but they will not last as long as the control contacts. Average life on the DWS is around 46,000 miles as reported with Tire Rack.

We just picked up my daughter a 2011 Cruze and it has a cheap Walmart tire on it made by Goodyear. Douglas is the name on them I believe. We are in NW Indiana and the tires did great this winter. The tires surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I worked for Goodyear for 10 years.

Douglas tires are manufactured by Goodyear.

I'm a Goodyear man through and through. I have the Goodyear Assurance Weather-Ready on my Cruze. 

I would avoid Walmart/Sam's club tires as they are made inexpensively *exclusively* for Walmart and Sam's club to keep the price low. If you're interested in a Goodyear tire, I would buy them directly from a Goodyear dealer.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BFG g force sport comp 2 as is what I ride on and love them as a high performance all season. It absolutely changed my diesel cruzes personally in corners. BFG just updated to the sport comp 2 as plus. It’s in your size too for 150 each. What I love is BFG integration of rim protection, so the rubber sidewall sticks out a good bit past the rim so you hit rubber first not rim. 



https://m.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=g-Force+COMP-2+A%2FS+PLUS&partnum=34WR8GFC2ASPXL&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

JLL said:


> I worked for Goodyear for 10 years.
> 
> Douglas tires are manufactured by Goodyear.
> 
> ...


Agreed on the el cheapo Walmart tires and club tires. However every Goodyear I’ve ridden has never meet my expectations. Sure reliable and sturdy tire but nothing special


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Fireworks234 said:


> Good morning folks, I'm in the market for some new tires for my '18 HB that's on factory 18's and was looking for some advice. I have a couple of desires out of my tires and was curious what you guys liked.
> 
> First things first, I live in Indiana so I'd prefer some solid All-Seasons because weather is unpredictable and was driving through snow/ice on Monday. Second, roads here are garbage most of the time and between this HB and my previous Cruze I ate 6 tires and 2 bent rims (Only one of those was due to a nail in the tire). So I'm I'm looking to bump the size up to a 235/40r18 (not that I expect that to do too much). Finally, I'm just wanting a good tire. Something that rides nice and has good all-weather traction.
> 
> ...


Finally replaced the original Continentals on my 17 Cruze Premier RS (44,010 miles) with Bridgestone Turanza Quitetrack (all season grand touring). We'll see if these new tires live up to their claims (quite and 80,00 miles).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like you're looking for something a little more performance oriented, so I would definitely say the Conti DSW would be an excellent choice, as would be a BFG Sport Comp-2 A/S Plus, Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 4, General GMAX AS-05, or a number of other UPHAS tires (some, the ones I named, seem to do better in snow than some of the others).


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Much appreciated! I love all the advice. But yeah, MP81, I'd like something along the lines of a UPHAS tire. I spend a lot of time driving places for work and want it to be enjoyable and reliable. 

Last year was a weird one. I did a whole lot less driving so my drives were mostly short local drives but still had a few around 400 miles, not much in between which was interesting.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Fireworks234 said:


> Much appreciated! I love all the advice. But yeah, MP81, I'd like something along the lines of a UPHAS tire. I spend a lot of time driving places for work and want it to be enjoyable and reliable.
> 
> Last year was a weird one. I did a whole lot less driving so my drives were mostly short local drives but still had a few around 400 miles, not much in between which was interesting.


I can personally vouch for the BFG sport comp 2 a/s. They handle Florida rain like a champ, after about 3k the tire roar goes away, the steering is very communicative but not nervous, dry grip is WOW especially when loaded into the corner properly. No more screaming tire rather just compliance and grip when you do your part.

also in the pic you can see how much rubber protects the rim to me a huge selling point. They are M/S rated so your climate should be ok too


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

The downside is vs the stock Goodyear assurance low rolling resistance tires I did lose MPG. However I’d buy them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Sounds like you're looking for something a little more performance oriented, so I would definitely say the Conti DSW would be an excellent choice, as would be a BFG Sport Comp-2 A/S Plus, Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 4, General GMAX AS-05, or a number of other UPHAS tires (some, the ones I named, seem to do better in snow than some of the others).


I have been wanting to try the Michelin pilot sport for a good while now but they’re always considerably more than BFG, Bridgestone, and other top tier brands.
On motorcycle I swear by Michelin but their prices are not too bad.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, they're about $35 more a tire for a 235/40R18 - but they might very well be worth it. The Goodyear Eagle Exhilarate is actually even more expensive, but also appears to be quite good.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Yeah, they're about $35 more a tire for a 235/40R18 - but they might very well be worth it. The Goodyear Eagle Exhilarate is actually even more expensive, but also appears to be quite good.


Just my luck when I’m the market they are way more lol. 35+- isn’t too bad. Goodyear to me feels as if they are kinda resting on the name. Nothing special from them. Michelin always I’ve had good luck with meeting the bar. Having tried conti car tires but motorcycle is very soso but their bike tires like gp5000 are a huge hit


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Interesting about the Michelins, mine were rock hard and I had to get rid of them even though they had about half the tread left. Cruze rode like a stagecoach.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Interesting about the Michelins, mine were rock hard and I had to get rid of them even though they had about half the tread left. Cruze rode like a stagecoach.


How old where they when installed? I think one shop tried to sell me new 4 year old tires. Lol no dude rubber gets harder as it ages, I don’t care if it sat in the AC. One of the perks of tire rack is they never send me old tires. Last 4 BFG where maybe 6 months old.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> How old where they when installed? I think one shop tried to sell me new 4 year old tires. Lol no dude rubber gets harder as it ages, I don’t care if it sat in the AC. One of the perks of tire rack is they never send me old tires. Last 4 BFG where maybe 6 months old.


I assume original, car is a 2013, bought it in 2018 used. Maybe it was the hot Texas heat.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

From my experiences in the tire industry, Michelin tires do tend to get hard after a few years of use. It's whatever rubber compound they use. However even though the rubber hardens they still have usable life until they get deep cracks in the sidewall.

All tires tend to dry rot after 5-6 years.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> I assume original, car is a 2013, bought it in 2018 used. Maybe it was the hot Texas heat.


5 years in Texas or my case Florida heat will definitely not do tires anymore favors. Hard rubber sucks and feels wooden.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

JLL said:


> From my experiences in the tire industry, Michelin tires do tend to get hard after a few years of use. It's whatever rubber compound they use. However even though the rubber hardens they still have usable life until they get deep cracks in the sidewall.
> 
> All tires tend to dry rot after 5-6 years.


Michelin tires we got from my dad after six years of on and off use start getting very hard even in the shade. Those tires where superb at their Category use but yah they don’t store well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I guess it depends - the super soft Direzza ZIIs I run on my Cobalt will be on their _8th_ season this year. I'm running low on tread depth, so I don't like them in heavy rain, but I try not to drive the car in rain anyway, because then I'd have to wash it. No dry rotting in the least - but the car is garage kept, and the tires are only on in summer, the rest of the year they sit in my basement (with TR covers), which really doesn't change temp, and doesn't get overly dry.

The Michelin Xi3s we run on both the Cruze and Volt don't seem to have the same cracking issue either - this was the seventh season for the Cruze's, and those are generally on from November to April, through plenty of cold, snowy/salty winters with super dry air. In spring/summer/fall they spend their time in the basement (again, with TR covers), though.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I run Firestone Fuel Fighters on my 14 Cruze and have about 90k miles on them (70k warranty). When I bought them they were $115 each, but are now like around $140. Not a great snow tire at all, but water was good. Ride quality was probably medium, though I haven't ever owned expensive tires so I can't say. If you are looking for a great value check them out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll throw in another vote for a Continental here. I have the PureContact LS on my Gen 2, and had the previous version of the PureContact on my 12. They are some of the quietest, grippiest, most comfortable all-seasons I've EVER had on a car. Miles ahead of the MXM4 that came on the 16, especially in anything wet. The road noise difference alone made me feel like I was driving a different car.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm not a Goodyear guy. I think virtually all of their offerings are in some way woefully underperforming, under wearing, or over priced. They dont have a single tire I've ever used that I wanted to keep using or buy again.

Bridgestone and Dunlop both make numerous high quality tires. I'm a decent fan of them, I don't thin they really belong in the UHPAS conversation though.

Kumho does. They make really "good" tires at typically good prices. I would have no problem on any given day choosing to buy a Kumho PA51 over my current tire or my remaining 2 top choices .

Michelin makes great tires. Michelins are expensive. But there's zero real argument that Pilot Sport A/S belong in top 3 of any UHPAS tire discussion.

Continetal has been my go to, and favorite brand for at least a decade now. The performance , price and ride quality they offer I don't think can be beat, "for me". That qualifier is important because tire ride is very subjective, and I prefer the lighter weights and typically softer rides, and ever slightly lower peak performance front Conti, because I think it makes them a better all around choice, and easier to live with day in day out AND when you want to mercilessly flog your car. LOL. No going wrong with DWS06 in my mind. That SRS you mention seems like a solid tire, but I tend to avoid exclusive offerings/store specific tires.

I'm currently and have all winter(since October) been running General GMAX AS05. These are for all intents and purposes a slightly less expensive DWS06 with a different shoulder profile. I like them a lot. I feel they give up a bit of forward bite in snow to the DWS06 and the Pilots, but they have (for me) excellent braking and steering manners in it. I would have no problem replacing two of them with same tire again. But when time comes to need all 4, if budget allows, I'm going for the "real" Contis, or Pilot Sports if I were getting lighter wheels too.
The DWS06 is a slightly more refined and more well rounded version of the GMAX. I do prefer the look of the shoulder profile on the GMAX though.

I


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Honestly, the DWS is a extremely solid tire - my buddy runs them in spring/summer/fall on his SS/TC (he's also in Michigan, so I was surprised when he didn't go with summers for...summer), and the DWS is good enough in snow that some winters he doesn't put on his winter tires.

Another friend of mine (also in Michigan) runs them year-round on his Astra, and I think he just got another set.

I was thinking those would be the perfect replacement for the stock tires (Potenza Runflats which never were that great - but need to be replaced now) on my FIL's '14 CTS (they live in NC, so summers year-round wouldn't be the optimal option), since that's a fantastic chassis for handling...but of course he went with "the 50,000 mile tires". I don't have a clue what tires those actually are (probably a Road Hugger GT Ultra, because those are the absolute cheapest tire with a 50,000 mile "rating"), but they're definitely not what the car deserves. But he's trading it in sometime soon, so I sort of understand, but still...

They're probably still better than those stock tires, though.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> I'm not a Goodyear guy. I think virtually all of their offerings are in some way woefully underperforming, under wearing, or over priced. They dont have a single tire I've ever used that I wanted to keep using or buy again.
> 
> Bridgestone and Dunlop both make numerous high quality tires. I'm a decent fan of them, I don't thin they really belong in the UHPAS conversation though.
> 
> ...


You do realize that Dunlop has been a Goodyear tire for about 20 years.....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> You do realize that Dunlop has been a Goodyear tire for about 20 years.....


I think he was specifically talking about Goodyear-branded tires. I'm inclined to agree, though I have always liked the Fuel Maxes (though not a performance tire) on our CTD. It does seem like some of the newer tires are a lot better than GY tires I recall from the past.

Despite being owned by Goodyear, I expect Dunlop does most (if not all) of their own development work, especially because they're managed by different companies depending on where you are in the world - Goodyear in NA (except for motorcycle tires), Europe, Australia and New Zealand, Sumitomo in Japan, China, Indonesia, Thailand, Russia, Africa and Latin America (except for Mexico). In Malaysia, Singapore and Brunei it is Continental AG.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

You should check out tire rack’s comparison videos to see what tire best fits you. The continental was something I was looking into, however it did not check enough performance boxes for me. The cruise is already so quiet as it is an efficient I was more than happy with the higher performing tire was slightly more rolling resistance. It’s important that you figure out what parameters you’re looking for


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

Fireworks234 said:


> Good morning folks, I'm in the market for some new tires for my '18 HB that's on factory 18's and was looking for some advice. I have a couple of desires out of my tires and was curious what you guys liked.
> 
> First things first, I live in Indiana so I'd prefer some solid All-Seasons because weather is unpredictable and was driving through snow/ice on Monday. Second, roads here are garbage most of the time and between this HB and my previous Cruze I ate 6 tires and 2 bent rims (Only one of those was due to a nail in the tire). So I'm I'm looking to bump the size up to a 235/40r18 (not that I expect that to do too much). Finally, I'm just wanting a good tire. Something that rides nice and has good all-weather traction.
> 
> ...


I have Continental TrueContacts on my '12 Cruze, with about 28,000 miles on them. They have lots of tread left and look like new. They are a terrific tire: Smooth riding, quiet, sharp handling and best of all, they're pretty good in snowy western New York (Buffalo/Rochester). They're not a real expensive tire either. (BTW, your HB is _beautiful_, I really like that blue!)


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

OldWhiteChevy said:


> I have Continental TrueContacts on my '12 Cruze, with about 28,000 miles on them. They have lots of tread left and look like new. They are a terrific tire: Smooth riding, quiet, sharp handling and best of all, they're pretty good in snowy western New York (Buffalo/Rochester). They're not a real expensive tire either. (BTW, your HB is _beautiful_, I really like that blue!)


Thanks for the info and much appreciated! When I saw this Cruze, it was almost exactly how I would've made it so it was a bit of a no-brainer.


----------



## ForgedCrank (Mar 18, 2021)

Fireworks234 said:


> My initial thoughts on tire was the Conti Control Contact Sport SRS or the Conti ExtremeContact DWS06+. If anyone has any thoughts or better suggestions, I'm all ears.


I just bought a 2014 Cruz for my son and had to put new rubber on it. I got the "CONTROL CONTACT TOUR A/S PLUS" mounted on it yesterday. I can't attest to rain or snow performance yet of course.
They are somewhat soft and really quiet, about perfect for a DD sedan. However, they are a bit squishy and have a pretty flexible sidewall. If you are wanting something more performance oriented, this may not be the tire you want. They also "look" slightly more narrow due to the design and rolled corners. I DD a Focus ST and I would not accept these handling characteristics for that car, but on the 4-door Cruz, they are pretty dang nice.
This is on 16" wheels though, so your car will behave completely different on 18's with the lower sidewall ratio, so it's difficult to guess if it will be acceptable to you or not. Also, if you specify a higher speed rating range like "V", the sidewalls get a bit more stiff, but also can make the tire a bit louder at the same time.
I do know that discount tire has some sort of thing where you can swap them out inside 30 days or something if you don't like the tires for some reason, you'll have to ask them the details on that.
If you wanted a pure summer or winter tire, I have much better suggestions. All seasons aren't the greatest option for best performance in either environment, but not everyone wants to keep 2 sets around and swap them all the time (that's what I do with my ST).


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

ForgedCrank said:


> If you wanted a pure summer or winter tire, I have much better suggestions. All seasons aren't the greatest option for best performance in either environment, but not everyone wants to keep 2 sets around and swap them all the time (that's what I do with my ST).


Much appreciated. I'd love to get a set of summer/winter tires but I want to get a set of wheels to mount the second set on before jumping in on that. Ideally I'd keep my summers on these 18's and get a set of 17's for winter tires. We'll see if I wait but I know I need some tires sooner rather than later.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fireworks234 said:


> Good morning folks, I'm in the market for some new tires for my '18 HB that's on factory 18's and was looking for some advice. I have a couple of desires out of my tires and was curious what you guys liked.
> 
> First things first, I live in Indiana so I'd prefer some solid All-Seasons because weather is unpredictable and was driving through snow/ice on Monday. Second, roads here are garbage most of the time and between this HB and my previous Cruze I ate 6 tires and 2 bent rims (Only one of those was due to a nail in the tire). So I'm I'm looking to bump the size up to a 235/40r18 (not that I expect that to do too much). Finally, I'm just wanting a good tire. Something that rides nice and has good all-weather traction.
> 
> ...


My vote is for Continental Pure Contact LS 235/45-R18's 94V tires for summer and Bridgestone BLIZZAK WS80’s for snow tires I bought the two sets of tires in 2017 and am still going. Whatever you pick, stick as close as possible to 26.1 inches in diameter to keep the speedo accurate.


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

Several months ago I put on the Michelin Pilot Sport +3's which have been a fantastic tire in all driving conditions. I'm extremely happy with them. I got them at a closeout price from Discount Tire because Michelin was bringing out the +4. Not to worry, they had a very fresh born date. I have them on the LTZ 18" rims. I highly recommend these tires. I've had great experience with Michelin making their higher prices worth it. I live in south Florida if anyone is interested.
In addition, if anyone is interested I recently also installed Powerstop drilled/slotted rotors with their performance pads. Red painted calipers too while I did it, using my pinstriping paint. It holds up the best. The brakes have been excellent, a great investment. I think I'm going to do my rears soon also.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Depending on how much snow you see or if you travel into mountains, the *Michelin CrossClimate 2* should be on your list. They are actually snow-rated but do not sacrifice on dry summer or wet performance. Truly an all-season tire that has many rave reviews online, I am surprised no one mentioned them here!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

marmalou said:


> Depending on how much snow you see or if you travel into mountains, the *Michelin CrossClimate 2* should be on your list. They are actually snow-rated but do not sacrifice on dry summer or wet performance. Truly an all-season tire that has many rave reviews online, I am surprised no one mentioned them here!


For a good % of snow I’d definitely try these out. They look to be superb bridge of no seasons and desiccated snow tires.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> For a good % of snow I’d definitely try these out. They look to be superb bridge of no seasons and desiccated snow tires.


To me, they look like more of a true "all-_weather_ tire", something very different (and better) than an all-season.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> To me, they look like more of a true "all-_weather_ tire", something very different (and better) than an all-season.


Agreed. They bridge the gap in a way other tires have not. A true snow contender for those who refuse dedicated snow tires.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

MP81 said:


> To me, they look like more of a true "all-_weather_ tire", something very different (and better) than an all-season.


Oh sorry I got all-weather vs all-season (3 seasons) confused. 

The CrossClimate 2 has performance never seen before in an all weather tire, I think they would be very enticing for the northern states for anyone who doesn't want dedicated winters like @pandrad61 says.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

marmalou said:


> Oh sorry I got all-weather vs all-season (3 seasons) confused.
> 
> The CrossClimate 2 has performance never seen before in an all weather tire, I think they would be very enticing for the northern states for anyone who doesn't want dedicated winters like @pandrad61 says.


No, you're good. All-weather tires have existed for years, but not really in the US because most people see "all-season" and think it literally is all-season. Some all-seasons do actually do quite well in snow - not as good as a true winter tire, but much, much better than other all-seasons. All-weathers are like that, but even better.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Update for you all:

I decided to go with the Continental ExtremeContact DWS06+ 235/40R18
I also grabbed an alignment while I was getting this done as I was getting some excessive wear on the fronts and were a bit loud even at correct PSI.
After the install and alignment I can say these things handle like a dream. They are quiet and much more planted than the Michelin MX2’s that came off. Can’t say about rain yet as I haven’t seen any since install.

The only cause for concern at the moment is a slight vibration that comes and goes with the tires. I called to see what the tire shop suggested I do and they told me to come back in a week for them to roadforce them and see what they could find.

Thank you all for your input! All of it was read and went into deciding what route to take.

(side note: excuse the curb rash, I let a friend borrow the car and it came back with that…good friend so I won’t razz him too much)


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

17Cruzer said:


> Finally replaced the original Continentals on my 17 Cruze Premier RS (44,010 miles) with Bridgestone Turanza Quitetrack (all season grand touring). We'll see if these new tires live up to their claims (quite and 80,00 miles).


Update: After a couple of weeks, the Bridgestone Turanza Quitetrack tires are notably less noisy than the original Continental tires. They handle very well too. I expect a lot mileage for these tires as they are rated 800 or 80,000 miles.
I've up the cold tire pressure front and rear: 41F, 38R.

BTW, what are the suggested alignment specs?


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

_Almost_ 2 Month Update: I've been dealing with some bad vibrations. Took the car in a total of 3 times. The first 2 times they either rebalanced or rebalanced and roadforced the tires. The third time they called me back within 20 minutes and said they found the issue. They found that 2 of the tires were defective from the factory and were unable to be balanced. They also found that 1 of my rims had been bent as well. Unfortunately not that surprising as I've bent 2 other rims before this.

They replaced 2 of the tires and I immediately noticed that the vibrations were significantly better however not gone (obviously). So, I took the car back to the dealership and had them look at the rims for bends (love my wheel/tire protection - more than paid for itself about 3 times now). They said they found 2 rims with bends and would be working with the warranty company to see what they can do to get them fixed (not likely replaced). I expect to hear something within the next day or two.

Otherwise the tires have been phenomenal, much better ride and grip as well as noticeably quieter than the old Michelins. Hopefully I'll be vibration free soon!

My Cruze and Wife’s Charger (also dealing with some bad tires - Pirelli’s went bad after dealership told us they couldn’t align the Charger and charged us full rate. Long story but a tire shop did do the alignment and got it good but now tires are fubar’d)


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's one of the common issues with low profile (45 or less aspect ratio) tires is that there isn't much cushon between the road and the rim. And that results in bent rims if you hit a pothole or speedbump the wrong way.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JLL said:


> That's one of the common issues with low profile (45 or less aspect ratio) tires is that there isn't much cushon between the road and the rim. And that results in bent rims if you hit a pothole or speedbump the wrong way.


No kidding. I'm pretty sure I've bent my 4th on this car. Need to take it in and see if it will balance out. Stupid rubber band tires.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> No kidding. I'm pretty sure I've bent my 4th on this car. Need to take it in and see if it will balance out. Stupid rubber band tires.


The wheels look pretty but nobody tells you about the downside. That's why I'm keeping the 16's on my car. 17's would probably be ok too because I think those have 50 series tires.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JLL said:


> The wheels look pretty but nobody tells you about the downside. That's why I'm keeping the 16's on my car. 17's would probably be ok too because I think those have 50 series tires.


Honestly I may pick up a set of 17's next time I need tires. I think the Cruze Premier 17"s or the Volt 17"s look great and I'd get a little bit of ride quality back too.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Honestly I may pick up a set of 17's next time I need tires. I think the Cruze Premier 17"s or the Volt 17"s look great and I'd get a little bit of ride quality back too.


I was actually considering a set of 17's which I'd start out as my winter wheels.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It seems that OEM 18's seem to be worse at resisting bends than many aftermarket 18's as well.

I've run 18s on my Cobalt (with a 225/40 Direzza ZII, which has an incredibly stiff sidewall) since 2014, driving it mostly-daily during the spring/summer/fall for the first few years afterwards and everything is fine (better find some thick wood to knock on), even despite being on Michigan roads. But they're also MSR 045s. They're not the lightest things in the world, but that might aid them a good amount in resisting deformation.

I go back and forth on what I want for the '81. Either a 17 or an 18 - preferably a 17, but depending on what wheel I go with, I might not have a choice.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

JLL said:


> The wheels look pretty but nobody tells you about the downside. That's why I'm keeping the 16's on my car. 17's would probably be ok too because I think those have 50 series tires.


In my Travel I’ve never had a problem with 17’s


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> In my Travel I’ve never had a problem with 17’s


And we actually get a bump in the diesels (and maybe some configs of gassers, based on what I see online) with a 55-series sidewall. That said, my Volt is a 215/50R17, so both apply to me.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> And we actually get a bump in the diesels (and maybe some configs of gassers, based on what I see online) with a 55-series sidewall. That said, my Volt is a 215/50R17, so both apply to me.


I think 17 is the sweet spot for looks, tire availability, won’t roll under in extreme maneuvering, rim protection, and comfort.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Honestly I may pick up a set of 17's next time I need tires. I think the Cruze Premier 17"s or the Volt 17"s look great and I'd get a little bit of ride quality back too.


Too bad you did not post this last Friday. I ordered some 18's from Tire Rack and they sent 17's and blamed me for the mix up and are charging me $100 for return shipping. I could have cut you a deal on those as I still have to get 18's.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I think 17 is the sweet spot for looks, tire availability, won’t roll under in extreme maneuvering, rim protection, and comfort.


I would be inclined to agree with you there, yes. I don't find the Volt or even the Cruze to have too much sidewall roll. There's still much less "suddenness" on lane changes than my Cobalt, but you're talking entirely different purposes for the vehicles.



Blasirl said:


> Too bad you did not post this last Friday. I ordered some 18's from Tire Rack and they sent 17's and blamed me for the mix up and are charging me $100 for return shipping. I could have cut you a deal on those as I still have to get 18's.


Wait...what...how are they charging you for their mix up?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I would be inclined to agree with you there, yes. I don't find the Volt or even the Cruze to have too much sidewall roll. There's still much less "suddenness" on lane changes than my Cobalt, but you're talking entirely different purposes for the vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...what...how are they charging you for their mix up?


I'm still working on that, but I ordered my two sets of tires from Discount tire instead.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I'm still working on that, but I ordered my two sets of tires from Discount tire instead.


Look into BFG. They mold their tires with huge rim protection. The rubber lip sticks out past tube rim so you scuff rubber not metal.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

(Hopefully) Final Update: I just got the car back and they got both rims replaced (at no cost to me…thank you wheel and tire protection). Would’ve cost over $1000 again.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Currently running around on a set of 215/55/18's as they came on the rims I picked up and because I didnt want to wait till i got tires try the rim on the car I think they actually fill the wheel opening ..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fireworks234 said:


> (Hopefully) Final Update: I just got the car back and they got both rims replaced (at no cost to me…thank you wheel and tire protection). Would’ve cost over $1000 again.


Seems like it’s paid off in your case!

I’m glad I didn’t bend another. Took it in yesterday and they said nothing bent and a weight just flew off of it. Haven’t taken it back out on the highway to confirm but it definitely felt smoother down a less traveled road at 45

Even had a $0 rebalance!


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Seems like it’s paid off in your case!
> 
> I’m glad I didn’t bend another. Took it in yesterday and they said nothing bent and a weight just flew off of it. Haven’t taken it back out on the highway to confirm but it definitely felt smoother down a less traveled road at 45
> 
> Even had a $0 rebalance!


That's awesome to hear. 

I will say after the replacement rims it helped a lot but something is still unhappy at 55+. Idk which place to go to first if I'm going anywhere at all. I'm thinking tire place would probably be a good place to start since half of the rims are brand new. And it took them three tries to realize that 2 of my tires were defective.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Ok, hopefully next to last update: 3/4 tires are still Roadforcing outside of good tire numbers (23, 35, and 35) the other tire was able to get down to 0. The tire dealer told me they are very sorry for the inconvenience and want to go ahead and switch me to a different tire. They said "some tires and wheels are just incompatible" and that they are going to go ahead and get these turned in for warranty. That makes 5 out of 6 tires ending up bad.

We're going to go with some BFGoodrich G-FORCE COMP 2 A/S PLUS. I'm going to get the pro-rated money back on the tires on the car and pay the difference to get into the BFG's. Hoping this resolves the issue since Balancing, Re-balancing, Road-forcing, Replacing 2 tires, Replacing 2 Wheels, and Re-Roadforcing didn't do the trick. 🤞


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Fireworks234 said:


> Ok, hopefully next to last update: 3/4 tires are still Roadforcing outside of good tire numbers (23, 35, and 35) the other tire was able to get down to 0. The tire dealer told me they are very sorry for the inconvenience and want to go ahead and switch me to a different tire. They said "some tires and wheels are just incompatible" and that they are going to go ahead and get these turned in for warranty. That makes 5 out of 6 tires ending up bad.
> 
> We're going to go with some BFGoodrich G-FORCE COMP 2 A/S PLUS. I'm going to get the pro-rated money back on the tires on the car and pay the difference to get into the BFG's. Hoping this resolves the issue since Balancing, Re-balancing, Road-forcing, Replacing 2 tires, Replacing 2 Wheels, and Re-Roadforcing didn't do the trick. 🤞


That sucks it’s still ongoing. You won’t be disappointed with the BFG. I have the sport comp 2 AS, haven’t had a chance to try the plus version yet.

not sure I believe some rims are incompatible with X tires.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> That sucks it’s still ongoing. You won’t be disappointed with the BFG. I have the sport comp 2 AS, haven’t had a chance to try the plus version yet.
> 
> not sure I believe some rims are incompatible with X tires.


That's my thoughts too. Weird comment.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Fireworks234 said:


> That's my thoughts too. Weird comment.


When your service advisor has no other excuses and makes **** up. Hoping it sticks.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Well, things got interesting. They spoke with me and said that Continental was only willing to cover 50%, even though the tread was still at 10/32nds (which they come with new). They told the service advisor that the issue with these tires is typically only 1 or 2 tires and if they got them and checked them and it was only 1 or 2 they would only give them partial credit for those tires. Otherwise they could take the 50% credit now and be done with it. They also said I had to replace those tires with more Continentals. The tire shop initially told me they would cover an additional 25% and I would be responsible for the remaining 25%. 

I was none-to-happy and told her I was not ok with that and that I've been trying to get these tires corrected since 3/28 (when I got them new) and we've done balances, rebalances, roadforces, re-roadforces, replaced 2 rims and 2 tires and the vibration was still there. The tires still have full tread and now I have to pay 25% to get the same tires that I already have on my car that already have proven to be defective?! Yeah no thanks. She came back saying she understood and said they'd foot the full remaining 50%.

Genuinely, not been impressed by Continental or their desire to keep customers. Quite disappointing for some tires that I was excited to get into. Either way, got the new tires and only got up to 60 MPH so far but no vibrations just yet. _Fingers Crossed_


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Fireworks234 said:


> Well, things got interesting. They spoke with me and said that Continental was only willing to cover 50%, even though the tread was still at 10/32nds (which they come with new). They told the service advisor that the issue with these tires is typically only 1 or 2 tires and if they got them and checked them and it was only 1 or 2 they would only give them partial credit for those tires. Otherwise they could take the 50% credit now and be done with it. They also said I had to replace those tires with more Continentals. The tire shop initially told me they would cover an additional 25% and I would be responsible for the remaining 25%.
> 
> I was none-to-happy and told her I was not ok with that and that I've been trying to get these tires corrected since 3/28 (when I got them new) and we've done balances, rebalances, roadforces, re-roadforces, replaced 2 rims and 2 tires and the vibration was still there. The tires still have full tread and now I have to pay 25% to get the same tires that I already have on my car that already have proven to be defective?! Yeah no thanks. She came back saying she understood and said they'd foot the full remaining 50%.
> 
> Genuinely, not been impressed by Continental or their desire to keep customers. Quite disappointing for some tires that I was excited to get into. Either way, got the new tires and only got up to 60 MPH so far but no vibrations just yet. _Fingers Crossed_


Sucks your going through so much BS. got the BFG on yet?


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> Sucks your going through so much BS. got the BFG on yet?


No, Continental would only give credit if I put the same tires back on. Delightful customer support.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Fireworks234 said:


> No, Continental would only give credit if I put the same tires back on. Delightful customer support.


I’ve never been super thrilled about their products, with that poor of CS I don’t think I’ll use them. Their motorcycle tires where just ok vs exceptional Michelin


----------

